# U.S. Companies Ditching the NRA



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hertz
Chubb 
Met Life
Symantec
Teladoc
Simplisafe
Best Western
Wyndham Hotels
Alamo Rent A Car
National Rent A Car
Enterprise Rent A Car
First National Bank of Omaha

Read more: US companies cut ties to NRA after school shooting | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have canceled my Best Western rewards membership. I will a different place to stay when we travel.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Knee jerk butt heads. No one with enough brass to stand up to the temper tantrum children of our society. We are a nation of pussies.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

They’ve done this before, when these idiots realize how much it will eventually cost them, they’ll be back.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Boycott can work in reverse too.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

In the day of Uber and Air BNB...rental car companies and a hotels are on death's doorstep as it is. Let nature take its course.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I will keep an eye on a few of these company's financial statements and make a prediction;

All of them will post higher earnings, higher revenues and at the end of next fiscal quarter, no one will give one rats ass about this decision and most likely will not even remember that they ditched the NRA.

But the media will hype up the Black Panther movie as the greatest contribution to cinematography and african americans and that middle class white gun toting Christian men suck.



Denton said:


> Hertz
> Chubb
> Met Life
> Symantec
> ...


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I will keep an eye on a few of these company's financial statements and make a prediction;
> 
> All of them will post higher earnings, higher revenues and at the end of next fiscal quarter, no one will give one rats ass about this decision and most likely will not even remember that they ditched the NRA.
> 
> But the media will hype up the Black Panther movie as the greatest contribution to cinematography and african americans and that middle class white gun toting Christian men suck.


I agree with you slippy. Most people even gun owners are just not going to give a damn.

My previous prediction of our children becoming indoctrinated and then growing up to become the politicians that the left would eventually win because of simply because of time.

Now maybe I was wrong and they're just going to play dirty and erase the NRA by eliminating its funding.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Here you go boys and girls

Write out a little note...copy and paste it to each one...maybe will take you 10 minutes

Fight fire with fire...or just yap about it.

*Contact info...*

*Hertz*

https://www.hertz.com/rentacar/cust...Y2hfdHlwZT1hbnN3ZXJzLnNlYXJjaF9ubCZwX3BhZ2U9M

*Chubb*

https://www2.chubb.com/us-en/contact-us/contact-landing-page.aspx

*MetLife*

https://www.metlife.com/about/corporate-profile/contact/metlife/

*Symantec*

https://www.symantec.com/contact-us

*Teladoc*

https://www.teladoc.com/contact-us/

*Simplisafe*

https://simplisafe.com/contact-us

*Best Western*

https://www.bestwestern.com/en_US/customer-service.html

*Wyndam Hotels*

https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/contact-us

*
Alamo*

https://www.alamo.com/en_US/car-rental-faqs.html

*National Car Rental*

https://www.nationalcar.com/en_US/car-rental-faqs/contact-us.html

*Enterprise Car Rental*

https://www.enterprise.com/en/help/contact.html?icid=footer.customer.service-_-contact-_-ENUS.NULL

*First Nat'l Bank of Omaha*

https://www.firstnational.com/ConsumerWeb/default/contactus/SHOW_FORM/form


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

How's this?


Dear Sirs/Ma'am, 

It's come to my attention that you are dropping your support of the NRA due to the recent school shooting in Florida. Guns don't kill; people kill. If guns are unavailable, people like this will resort to homemade bombs. Banning firearms won't stop them. Banning firearms will only keep guns out of the hands of good people who want to protect their homes and families from criminals.

Would be school shooters always leave red flags, but no one notices because they're too busy. 97% of these kids have come from single parent homes. I believe the answer lies in responsible and involved parents, schools and law enforcement that won't allow troubled kids to fall through the cracks. 

Please reconsider your position. The NRA protects our Second Amendment rights. 

Kinds Regards,
Annie


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Facts.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Well done. The only change I would make.....in red.

I'll write mine later and post it also.



Annie said:


> How's this?
> 
> Dear Sirs/Ma'am,
> 
> ...


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

*The list grows*

@Denton
Thanks for the list. It's starting to rival the list of Hollywood actors whose movies I will no longer attend/view.


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Coastie dad said:


> Knee jerk butt heads. No one with enough brass to stand up to the temper tantrum children of our society. We are a nation of pussies.


Respectful modification, politically correct pussies. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> Knee jerk butt heads. No one with enough brass to stand up to the temper tantrum children of our society. We are a nation of pussies.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info! I saw we need to add United and Delta Airlines to the list! Unreal!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks, @SDF880. Y'all add to it as it grows.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TrueCar ends car buying partnership with NRA | TheHill

Screw Truecar.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> I have canceled my Best Western rewards membership. I will a different place to stay when we travel.


Make sure they know why you cancelled it. They need to understand why loudly and clearly.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Make sure they know why you cancelled it. They need to understand why loudly and clearly.


 Yes I will, I am very good at making sure they know why.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We don't buy nothing from those losers anyway. Rush made a good point yesterday I think. With mid term elections. coming up..the liberal attacks on the NRA and the 2nd amendment is fixing to cost the idiots multi millions of votes. Even the left wing liberals I know love their guns. Most of them just don't think the demonrats will actually come and take them away. This should be an eye opener to ignorant folks.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Let all these companies know that you will no longer do business with them.
The bottom line is all they know!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Followed up with Best Western today. I have been a member of their rewards program a long time. Used best Western every trip we take on the Bike. Follow up on the phone for this type of thing takes time but well worth it.
Of course they did a song and dance trying to deny taking sides on the issue. Did them no good. Everyone company involved We have contact with will be contacted and lose or business.
More like this. It saddens me that Best Western has chosen to use it corporate position to push political agenda. In this case to attack the NRA. Staying out of taking side in any political debate would have been a better option. This morning I confirmed my Rewards program has been canceled. No longer will I make use of Best Western or any resort or lodging associated with Best Western. Sad end to a 10 year relationship .


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

This short Axios article is worth a read; sheds light on companies decisions to do this...

https://www.axios.com/united-states...415-7abd95d5-ab22-43c1-a9f6-a5151c83b4fa.html
*Be it guns or global warming,* a fascinating trend is unfolding in the Trump era: Corporations, under intense social pressure, are filling a void left by governmental gridlock or avoidance.
*In most cases,* this phenomenon is inspired not by the pure benevolence of corporations. Instead,* it's intense pressure from social media mobs and idealistic millennials in the companies' workforces, who expect their employers to take stands.*


*Issues where companies* are suddenly taking stands include immigration, harassment and #MeToo, and LGBT discrimination. 
*"Corporate social responsibility"* (shorthanded as "CSR" within companies) is now one of the hottest topics in boardrooms. 
*Trump gets credit* for speeding up, if not inspiring, this new era of corporate action. After all, it was his early "travel ban" that forced CEOs to start speaking out. 
*This new, more vocal* form of corporate activism soon spread to global warming, immigration, the minimum wage *and now gun control*. 
*Why it matters:* Top corporate officials tell us this phenomenon will become integrated into corporate culture and therefore have staying power.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

These companies are getting calls and email, keep them coming. Just got off the phone with Wyndham. Follow up to am email.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

It is just a cheesy 10% discount
Do not let that cause you to not support the NRA!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Fed Ex stands pat and resists callas to ditch the NRA. Statement says they will not make a change, but do support "assault weapons not being available to citizens.

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/fedex-stands-by-nra-discounts_us_5a9486a8e4b01f65f5995fc8


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

So Corporations & Banks Can Refuse To Do Business With The NRA Because They Don't 
Agree With Them
But A Cake Maker Can Not?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> So Corporations & Banks Can Refuse To Do Business With The NRA Because They Don't
> Agree With Them
> But A Cake Maker Can Not?


Very good point.

Mind if I plagiarize that?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Robie said:


> Very good point.
> 
> Mind if I plagiarize that?


Its yours, share well.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

*Corporate Combat: Georgia Conservatives Aim to Derail Delta Airlines State Subsidy After Airline Cuts NRA Ties

*Atlanta-based Delta was set to get a $40 million per year tax break on jet fuel from the Georgia legislature, something establishment Chamber of Commerce-backed GOP Gov. Nathan Deal supports handing out. But when Delta yanked its relationship with the NRA after the Parkland shooting, conservatives in Georgia have risen up against the airline's efforts to procure this big government handout.

"I decided to take action against Delta and the way they align with the left in going after the NRA and its members," Debbie Dooley, an influential Atlanta-based Tea Party leader, told _Breitbart News Sunday_ on SiriusXM Patriot Channel 125. "Donald Trump tweeted out something I will always remember. I think it was in 2015. He said when somebody challenges you unfairly, fight back. Be brutal. Be tough. That is what we're going to have to be to fight for his agenda and to fight for the Second Amendment.

If you're in Georgia, I found out that Delta Airlines is asking for a $40 million per year tax break on jet fuel, and I realize the best way that we can be effective and the best way we can combat the boycotts and threats of the left is to hit them. Go after their subsidies. Go after their tax breaks that they're receiving on the state level, and take it away from them. If we're successful in stopping Delta's tax subsidies, we will have cost them $200 million in five years. I think that's something that's important that we replicate in other states."​
Corporate Combat: Georgia Conservatives Aim to Derail Delta Airlines State Subsidy After Airline Cuts NRA Ties

Yeah!!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@MountainGirl you beat me to it.


----------

